# Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!!



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (99.5Rabbit)*

here is the atp kit, the same intake and dv relocator kit is used on both the k03 and BT kit


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

thanks jc


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (99.5Rabbit)*

BSH DV Kit with P-Flow
















BSH DV with V-Flow/GT30/HKS Replica Big Purple Velocity Stack 








V-Flow with stock noise pipe as the recirc port.


----------



## jin8544 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (99.5Rabbit)*

can you use HKS SSQV bov on them and no cel?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (jin8544)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jin8544* »_can you use HKS SSQV bov on them and no cel?

yes you just leave the stock dv plugged into the harness to keep the ecm happy and hide it somewhere i hid mine in the rain drip tray


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

Phil any pics of it on the VF intake


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (99.5Rabbit)*

I havent had any customers send me a picture of it with a VF intake. In truth it will look very similar to the neuspeed setup accept it will have the nice VF heat shield. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TMAX (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

oem S3 dv relocation 








































MikeZ


----------



## ]3.0.0.$.T.3.D. (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (99.5Rabbit)*

I thought this was a good relocation spot
















this one is with my cell phone. sorry for how dirty it was where the grill was. i cleaned it before i put it back on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by ]3.0.0.$.T.3.D. at 2:25 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## juventus321 (Jul 30, 2006)

so what is the benefit of relocating the dv from its stock location? i currently have the forge dv, has anyone used a different kit whos had the forge dv and noticed an improvement in anything?


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

well check out the BSH website, and look at the write up thats on the BSH DV relocation page, it has graphs and such explaining the benefits, also check golfmkv.com they have a few threads prasing the BSH setup.. (which really any setup like it will be the same)


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (1.8TMAX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TMAX* »_oem S3 dv relocation 








MikeZ
Are you running the ATP blockoff over the OEM DV?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (1.8TMAX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TMAX* »_oem S3 dv relocation 









MikeZ

umm what turbo is that? i see wg poking through..










_Modified by prodigymb at 11:00 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
umm what turbo is that? i see wg poking through..









_Modified by prodigymb at 11:00 PM 1-27-2008_

that is the atp kit same one i posted above but i use the atp intake
it's nice to have this hiding behind your motor








here is another picture with the atp intake you can see the wastegate between the dv relocate pipe and the actual intake


















_Modified by [email protected] at 4:05 AM 1-28-2008_


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

Thats a nice looking set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96786MKV (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (99.5Rabbit)*









ATP Intake filter will wack the hood liner so i attached a 60% elbow and wallah.....


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (1.8TMAX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TMAX* »_oem S3 dv relocation 








MikeZ

Custom turbo setup? I see something poking out the back there...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Custom turbo setup? I see something poking out the back there...

read three posts above you


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

Ahh, so he's just running a different waste gate.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Ahh, so he's just running a different waste gate.

no just a different color black instead of silver


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

Same setup thats on this car as well.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

nice i think im going to get me one of these DV kits soon....just need to see if i can get someone to weld me a bung onto my VF tb pipe and intake to avoid cutting intake and using the oem tb pipe


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (99.5Rabbit)*

Do you think you'll run the OEM DV? If so, don't forget you'll need an adapter for the DV like this:









Top Left:


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Do you think you'll run the OEM DV? If so, don't forget you'll need an adapter for the DV like this:

thats what i am currently using


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thats what i am currently using









Any photos? The one you posted above looks like it's mechanical since there is a vac ref line attached to it.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

where did you get the DV flange from, JC . and what was the cost.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Any photos? The one you posted above looks like it's mechanical since there is a vac ref line attached to it.

that is mechanical in that pic, i will take some tonight for you with the stock dv on a flange installed


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

So you haven't experienced any problems with using the OEM DV yet? I'm guessing moving it away from the turbo has corrected several of the tearing issues.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Heat from the turbo has been blamed as a possible cause of oem DV failures...those who have relocated it have had better luck.
I'd love to get the s3 setup but no one puts a kit out.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

Here a few clickable pics of my BSH DV install, with custom throttle body pipe and the EJ EA pipe.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Any photos? The one you posted above looks like it's mechanical since there is a vac ref line attached to it.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

Now thats what I like to see. Good work man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (Arin)*

yes looks good


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


































You realize that's backwards, right?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You realize that's backwards, right?


LOL! I just noticed that Too!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re:*

It may still function, but I won't even begin to speculate to what degree.
The OEM valve is specifically designed to have the pressure acting against the face of the plunger where the small holes are located. This pressurizes the back side of the diaphragm to help keep in closed under load.
When you flip the valve around in that manner, the pressure will no longer keep the valve closed under load through those holes. The electromagnetic feature of the valve may still do the trick to some extent, but I can't say whether or not that's enough by itself.
This could affect the opening and closing function of the valve in any number of different ways as well.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You realize that's backwards, right?

if you flip it the other way the connector hits the coil pack and the setup will not fit, it works fine and functions the way it is....has apr said it will not work this way cuz it seems to be working fine for me?










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:48 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if you flip it the other way the connector hits the coil pack and the setup will not fit, it works fine and functions the way it is....has apr says it will not work this way cuz it seems to be working fine for me?


Fitment issues aside, that's not the way the OEM valve is designed to operate.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

Remove the valve from the adapter before flipping it around.
That should allow you to reinstall the valve into the adapter with the electrical connector in a different position.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It may still function, but I won't even begin to speculate to what degree.
The OEM valve is specifically designed to have the pressure acting against the face of the plunger where the small holes are located. This pressurizes the back side of the diaphragm to help keep in closed under load.
When you flip the valve around in that manner, the pressure will no longer keep the valve closed under load through those holes. The electromagnetic feature of the valve may still do the trick to some extent, but I can't say whether or not that's enough by itself.
This could affect the opening and closing function of the valve in any number of different ways as well.

i will see if their is anyway possible to flip it around tonight and see if it still drives the same but as of right now it is having no issues at all, i am using an hks ssqv with my setup this was just to compare logs between the hks and stock valve


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Remove the valve from the adapter before flipping it around.
That should allow you to reinstall the valve into the adapter with the electrical connector in a different position.

i will have to grind off the little nipple on the stock valve because their is an alignment hole drilled into the adapter from apr


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i will have to grind off the little nipple on the stock valve because their is an alignment hole drilled into the adapter from apr

Then they should incorporate 3 alignment holes on the adapter to allow the OEM valve to be installed in any one of three different positions.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Then they should incorporate 3 alignment holes on the adapter to allow the OEM valve to be installed in any one of three different positions.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it is for their apr stage 3 kit, keith was just nice enough to know i am not doing an off the shelf kit and sold it to me seperate


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

No worries. Just throwing it out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

are there gains to relocating the DV? or does it just show it off and look cool?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_are there gains to relocating the DV? or does it just show it off and look cool?

you are fixing a potential problem with the heat of the turbo and the stock valve


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

does the DV only mount to the flange in one direction? IE, you cannot rotate it? If so, I guess you could make your own new plug if the stock dv doesnt hit w/o the plug...


_Modified by Arin at 11:24 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_does the DV only mount to the flange in one direction? IE, you cannot rotate it? If so, I guess you could make your own new plug if the stock dv doesnt hit w/o the plug...

_Modified by Arin at 11:24 AM 1-29-2008_

their is a hole drilled in the flange that lines up to a nipple on the dv, so yes it only goes in one way but if you grind the nipple off the dv you can turn the valve in 3 different directions....i will try this tonight but i don't think i will see a difference cuz everything functions properly as it is


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Do you think you'll run the OEM DV? If so, don't forget you'll need an adapter for the DV like this:









Where's this adapter from?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_Where's this adapter from?

APR stage 3 turbo kit


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

ok flipped the valve around and the car runs the same
edit: for pics


































_Modified by [email protected] at 4:36 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! ([email protected])*

Good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Anyone Running a DV relocation kit please post pics!! (Arin)*

nice i want one now....


----------

